# TRT and fat loss with peptides



## silverback66 (Dec 12, 2013)

So my doc just put me on 200mg test C every other week. I have a fairly high bf% (roughly 22%) but also already high muscle mass. (Total weight is 240lbs) I do expect getting my test levels up where they should be will help shed some of that fat but I'm wondering if it would be a good idea to take something along with the test to speed up my fat loss. My diet and training are in pretty good shape. I was dropping about 2lbs a week until recently. Shortly before I noticed low T symptoms. I know diet is key and mine is pretty good. Just wondering if something like clen, HGH, DNP etc. Would be a good addition to the Test C? Thanks


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 12, 2013)

Choose 1...

Primo
Winstrol
Masteron
Anavar


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 12, 2013)

Sb66 let your new trt set in so your body can adjust at least a few months before u go about other compounds just so you know how you are reacting to the cyp..I was prescribed  same as you but I will do 1/2 mil (100mg) per every week so levels stay more even.  Drs need guidance as the book they prescribe from isn't for meat heads.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 12, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> Choose 1...
> 
> Primo
> Winstrol
> ...



No!   Lol. He's not ready for those.. Bf too high son. :action-smiley-060:


----------



## silverback66 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah I don't want to start any other heavy compounds just yet! Was thinking maybe HGH or clen if anything.. I agree ib I will stick to doc's orders for at least the first 3 months when he wants me back in. In that time I think i should be able to keep pushing bf lower as well. I really don't plan on doing any big cycles until I'm below 18% or less


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah cool sb66 get the hang a things follow exactly what dr says and compare levels in three months so you know exactly how to raise and lower your levels so you keep trt going for life..low T effects a ton of health issues..heart included and mind..


----------



## CM (Dec 18, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> Choose 1...
> 
> Primo
> Winstrol
> ...



none of these are fat loss drugs


----------



## CM (Dec 18, 2013)

silverback66 said:


> So my doc just put me on 200mg test C every other week. I have a fairly high bf% (roughly 22%) but also already high muscle mass. (Total weight is 240lbs) I do expect getting my test levels up where they should be will help shed some of that fat but I'm wondering if it would be a good idea to take something along with the test to speed up my fat loss. My diet and training are in pretty good shape. I was dropping about 2lbs a week until recently. Shortly before I noticed low T symptoms. I know diet is key and mine is pretty good. Just wondering if something like clen, HGH, DNP etc. Would be a good addition to the Test C? Thanks



i would have more faith in the process. gadually increase when you feel it is time or your bloods say so. when your goals change, additions make sense. right now it seems like the main goal should be getting the levels back in check


----------



## sh00t (Dec 18, 2013)

Proper use of DNP works amazingly well...


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 21, 2014)

sh00t said:


> Proper use of DNP works amazingly well...



I have been considering DNP just not sure I want to spend that kind of money just to help the fat loss. But more and more it sounds appealing.


----------



## LastChance (Jan 21, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## sh00t (Jan 26, 2014)

LastChance said:


> I was fat.  Not kinda fat, but just fat.
> 
> Doc put me on trt 100mg cyp / week.  Fast forward a few months and I can see my abs.
> 
> Let the trt work for a while.



True,  your motivation to lift will skyrocket...the more you lift, the more muscle you gain, the more fat you burn...basically


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm staying to wonder if my dose of 200mg every 2 weeks is enough.. I'm going on my 6th week and I'm really not noticing anything significant. My levels were pretty low. About 190.. how big of a "skyrocket" are you guys experiencing? And what were your levels before trt? I feel like I should be getting more out of the testosterone but maybe I'm just expecting more than I should.


----------



## borderbound (Jan 28, 2014)

200 mg  every other week will not skyrocket anything .. the key term in trt  is replacement ... it will just level the playing field    after the ester falls off your looking at about 12 mg of test a day


----------



## Slate23 (Jan 28, 2014)

And are you doing the shots or your MD? I would do 100mg every week. 50mg twice a week would be optimum. It will keep your levels balanced and some guys on the board say its even supposed to help with estrogen.


----------



## sh00t (Jan 30, 2014)

Hm..good question. 100mg per week injections or even two 50mg injections per week would be better. 
My doc put me on 200mg/week, which has been awesome. I split it bi weekly 100mg


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2014)

Sb66, I thought for sure we went over this?? Lol. Do 100 mg twice a week . Wasn't your estro high ..I forget which meat head is who . 
Did u fix the bathroom floor yet?.lol


----------



## LastChance (Jan 30, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Sb66, I thought for sure we went over this?? Lol. Do 100 mg twice a week . Wasn't your estro high ..I forget which meat head is who .
> Did u fix the bathroom floor yet?.lol



Yeah sorry I have switched to 2 50mg inj/week I just meant as a total of 200mg every two week as a whole amount my Dr prescribed.. I realize that was a poor way to word it. Also I think estrogen was within normal range.. I can't remember now what it was though.. could have been normal high.. I will have to look. 

And no the bathroom floor is still a mess haha.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 30, 2014)

cjc 1295 no dac
ghrp-2
test from doc. 

there ya go, all you need.


----------



## borderbound (Jan 30, 2014)

b-boy said:


> cjc 1295 no dac
> ghrp-2
> test from doc.
> 
> there ya go, all you need.



BBOY ... ive been off the boards for a while .. congrats on the card


----------

